# The Knives and Stones of Tokyo



## jklip13 (Jul 7, 2017)

After just a week in Japan I'm already drowning in knives, tools and stones.
Here are some of my highlights so far.
A pair of old Honyaki made by Ashi san in Sakai





A whole bunch of Hatanaka Maruka, selected and stamped by Iwasaki














I was blown away by the quality of the stuff here, no sign of aging or damage on these 30~50 year old stones.
A whole slew of old Shigefusa too, much tighter patterning on the cladding steel than I've seen before (especially on the deba)











Now for some of the really unique stuff. A massive Iwasaki Tamahagane straight razor.







and finally the holy grail: Kamisori by Chiyotsuru Korehide ( the idol and mentor of Iwasaki and all the blacksmith in his generation)


----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 7, 2017)

I can literally hear Jeremy's tears from Canada. This looks amazing Jon.


----------



## rami_m (Jul 8, 2017)

I want that iwasaki kamisori Where was it and how much?


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 8, 2017)

I can go back and ask, the swedish steel kamisori was about $550 if i remember correctly, but he didn't have a price listed on the Tamahagane, so it might not even be for sale


----------



## khashy (Jul 8, 2017)

Did you buy all of this Jon? :bigeek:


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 8, 2017)

khashy said:


> Did you buy all of this Jon? :bigeek:



My salary is 1000 yen a day, I'm buying NOTHING


----------



## khashy (Jul 8, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> My salary is 1000 yen a day, I'm buying NOTHING



Lol, okay understood. 

I'm hoping that you're having fun nonetheless


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 8, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> My salary is 1000 yen a day, I'm buying NOTHING



$8.75 cents a day? I certainly don't want your job! 
I like the library on the shelf, I have chapters in several of those books.


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 8, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> $8.75 cents a day? I certainly don't want your job!
> I like the library on the shelf, I have chapters in several of those books.



I'm just happy to be in Japan


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 9, 2017)

which stores have you visited so far jon?


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 9, 2017)

bobbyb said:


> which stores have you visited so far jon?



some of the knives come from knife stores in Kappabashi, but most are part of a private collection i got to see through a friend of a friend.


----------



## ynot1985 (Jul 9, 2017)

do you have an address for manemusa (?), sorry for my spelling but I can never seem to find where the store is


----------



## Smashmasta (Jul 9, 2017)

A Chiyotsuru Korehide kamisori! I'd probably start tearing up if I saw that. Any idea how much there asking for that?


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 10, 2017)

Smashmasta said:


> A Chiyotsuru Korehide kamisori! I'd probably start tearing up if I saw that. Any idea how much there asking for that?



No idea if it's even for sale, but I'm sure it's not cheap! Maybe 1500000?


----------



## labor of love (Jul 10, 2017)

Man, you should max out some credit cards while you're there.


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Badgertooth (Jul 10, 2017)

Holy smokes Jon what are these?


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 10, 2017)

They seem to be made in the same style as the black Damascus knives that Tosho, JKI and Chef's Armory has, but definitely not by the same craftsmen. The quality of the sharpening is very low compared to the ones I've seen posted by the previously mentioned dealers. I'm not sure about any details on these particular knives


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll just leave these right over here


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2017)

jklip13 said:


>



What's the orange stuff behingd the edges?


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nemo said:


> What's the orange stuff behingd the edges?



It's the coloration of the core steel, I'm not sure what process is used to do this


----------



## Doug (Jul 12, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> I'll just leave these right over here



Someone needs to show up at Morihei with a diamond saw. I'll take three pounds of Okudo and a slice of karasu to go:thumbsup:
Thanks for the vicarious pleasure Jon, keep the pics coming.


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 16, 2017)

Masahira Kato's work, Kiyoshi's father


----------



## Mute-on (Jul 17, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> Masahira Kato's work, Kiyoshi's father



Mic drop.

I recently purchased a Kiyoshi Kato kiridashi in Japan, but it looks nothing like these. 

Visual only or did you purchase?

Please keep these coming


----------



## pkjames (Jul 17, 2017)

i have a couple of masahira-San's work, I need to show them off!


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> Mic drop.
> 
> I recently purchased a Kiyoshi Kato kiridashi in Japan, but it looks nothing like these.
> 
> ...



These are way out of my price range, I was happy to just see them


----------



## YG420 (Jul 17, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> Masahira Kato's work, Kiyoshi's father



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Dirt (Jul 18, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> Masahira Kato's work, Kiyoshi's father


Stunning.


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

how much are they&#65311;


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 27, 2017)

qjlforever said:


> how much are they&#65311;



I have no idea! But they're from Hitohira, you can find their website online. I would guess they will be pretty expensive, considering they're all by Kato san's father


----------



## pete84 (Jul 27, 2017)

$4500 and $7150 USD for Kiridashi. Wow. I wonder what Yoshiaki Fujiwara swords sell for... :scratchhead:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2017)

pete84 said:


> $4500 and $7150 USD for Kiridashi. Wow. I wonder what Yoshiaki Fujiwara swords sell for... :scratchhead:



Of the well respected sword smiths I know, their small swords sell for the price of a small-mid sized car.


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 27, 2017)

JBroida said:


> Of the well respected sword smiths I know, their small swords sell for the price of a small-mid sized car.



Yup, I've only seen one sword of his ever for sale. I believe it was roughly 9,000,000 yen online


----------



## pete84 (Jul 27, 2017)

Small mid-sized car? 9,000,000 yen? :bigeek:

Epic! One more thing to add to the bucket list - own authentic top-grade samurai sword 

(start saving now in my 30's, might make a good retirement gift :biggrin


----------



## jklip13 (Aug 3, 2017)

my first knife/stone purchase in Japan
Mikawa Botan Nagura


----------



## loong (Aug 5, 2017)

:thumbsup: where did you brought this? I am going to Kyoto~


----------



## Rivera (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm actually going to Japan in March! Those are some great finds man :biggrin: I'm looking to go find and buy some hidden gems as well hopefully!


----------



## jklip13 (Aug 16, 2017)

I went over Lake Biwa to Fukui this morning to visit the brothers at Takamura Hamono
Not only were they really kind and generous, but SUPER knowledgeable about the world food scene. They went off about the top restaurants in Europe, Asia and America for hours.







Before and after the first stage of hand-grinding, in the yellow box is about 1% of the knives they had in the works at their factory. the quality is good BECAUSE of this volume.







these are the steak-knives Narisawa commissioned for their restaurant




Waiting for you in the Takefu train station is a giant dragon made of 3000 knives. the right side of his body is made from left-handed knives, and vice-versa


----------



## YG420 (Aug 16, 2017)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Duckfat (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow...Those Steak knives are Sick!

Dave


----------

